# Fourth covid vaccine (2nd booster) now available



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I found a story kind of buried in the online version of my local newspaper that this week they will be administering to "older adults" a second booster.
It will be AstraZeneca. So I enlisted. When completing the online form I put in the date of my first booster (4 months, 3 weeks ago) and a little popup said (it is recommended that you wait 5 months) - but it went right ahead and issued me a registration form.

Then I turned to the US to see what they are up to.
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/vaccines/Second-COVID-19-Booster.pdf

So there they recommend a four month period between boosters and "Remember that second boosters can only be Moderna or Pfizer".

It all doesn't feel very 'scientific' to me...

So tomorrow I head off to my IMSS clinica. I haven't been there in about 6 months and they like to see me every month. I guess if there isn't a long line and they will give it to me I'll take the second booster....

Edit : Not too long ago I saw another newspaper article where they were soliciting volunteers for a 'Patria Vaccine' trial. There was a requirement that you reside in Mexico City (I guess for the monthly or so follow-ups). In return they offered free medical exams for I think a year.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not know about nothing scientific about it but since it is a new decease with many variants and anew vaccines we are all guinea pigs no doubt about it. We all have to make our own decisions.

The latest variants made my brother and sister in law pretty sick.. Not sick enough to go to the hospital but like a nasty flue , you cannot shake and feel extremely tired afterwards.
THey arw on their fourth vaccines.. They got covid last year.. with delta-- they were positive but not sick
In January they got Omicron , a light cold nothing serious and now in April or end of March they got the latest, I forget what they call it.. and they were pretty sick..

So another wave is on its way no doubt..


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’m in Mexico City, and I got my 2nd booster last week. Unlike the first series and the first booster, where we went to massive vaccination centres that handled 1000's of people, this time they were offering it at _all_ the public health clinics. We walked up the street to the little T-III clinic near us. They sent us around the back where there was a little open tent set up in the alley behind the clinic, and there was no one else there – only the person giving the shots. One other person came for their shot just as we were finishing up.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Well at 8:30 I was perhaps number 50 in line. At 9:30 there was no line any longer.
They did scrutinize exactly which flavors of the vaccines I had recevied before (So it might be a good idea to bring along your previous certifications. They had blank forms for those that did not do it online. 
They should have done it this way all along. Sure beats waiting in an 8 hour line in the blistering sun.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I believe you will be healthier if you do not take any of those nasty shots. I know many on this board believe every word out of fauci's mouth, they believe implicitly that they must take the shots. Those with a different opinion usually know to keep quiet about this to avoid outrage from the true believers. I think its my duty to say something, I do not want to have to say years from now I kept quiet because I might be banned from a website and maybe if I had spoken up, it would have done some good. 

So maybe it does no good to speak up but I tried. I can give links showing where the cdc, who, and other organizations have admitted much of what I say but if that merely causes anger and bad feelings, then I won't do it. I will try not to preach about this. I said my piece and its up to each person to do their own research and decide what is best for them. I don't even do everything the doctors says unless I can back it up with science and I've seen doctors make mistakes many times.

Hopefully these concerns will turn out to be overblown. Hopefully the early data was just a fluke and all will be well. That is what I hope but I'm not taking the shot. So cuss me out if you must but I mean well


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My attitude is "My body, my choice, none of your business."


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

eastwind said:


> My attitude is "My body, my choice, none of your business."


Agreed, that is why I'm against the mandates. No one is stopping you from getting more shots, go ahead.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> I’m in Mexico City, and I got my 2nd booster last week. Unlike the first series and the first booster, where we went to massive vaccination centres that handled 1000's of people, this time they were offering it at _all_ the public health clinics. We walked up the street to the little T-III clinic near us. They sent us around the back where there was a little open tent set up in the alley behind the clinic, and there was no one else there – only the person giving the shots. One other person came for their shot just as we were finishing up.


I live in Colonia Cuauhtemoc in Mexico City near the US Embassy. I have heard nothing about the 2nd booster now being available, and there is no public clinic near me, as far as I know. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The local seguro popular this morning offered me the second booster... so it is available. I am due in June, they wanted to give it to me today and I pass,, We will see in June. I certainly will get it..

But the way I am not a US citizen, I do not even watch Dr. Fauci and I will have a 4th shot. So to each its own. In EUrope they are offering the 4th shot and there is a nasty wave of a variant of Omicron .. It is extremely contagious and is more like a nasty flu for those who had vaccines, Cannot wait for that one to hit here...and hope it will end soon..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Isla Verde said:


> I live in Colonia Cuauhtemoc in Mexico City near the US Embassy. I have heard nothing about the 2nd booster now being available, and there is no public clinic near me, as far as I know. What do you suggest I do?


That was the real reason for my creating this thread. Virtually no one knows of this booster.

You may have to walk across Reforma, but if you open google maps and search on IMSS Mexico City I think you will find a few places within walking distance. At no point did they ask if I had IMSS insurance today. They are merely using IMSS sites to dispense the vaccine.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Takingiteasy said:


> Agreed, that is why I'm against the mandates. No one is stopping you from getting more shots, go ahead.


I am a virtual hermit. I do not know many people - certainly not by name. BUT - the percentage of those people who have had covid/shown covid like symptoms is VERY high.

Masks are kind of interesting around here. Almost everywhere I go inside a building, in a restaurant, in a business office, at friend's houses - no one wears masks anymore. People wear masks inside large stores or walking down the street (sometimes).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In France no one almost.. wears masks..but plenty are getting covid including the vaccinated for the 4th time but not many go to the hospital I think they are around 200 death daily which is very light compared to last year unless you happen to be one of the person who dies.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Unotv had an article today of some govt guy (Hugo Lopez-Gatell, subsecretary for prevention and promotion of health) announcing that the semaphore system was being discontinued. I believe the current map is all green (or maybe it was the one two weeks ago), and he said the current semaphore system would remain in place until May 1 when the current map expires, then no more.

He announced covid was transitioning from an epidemic to endemic, and patted himself on the back because Mexico was 28th on a list of 30 countries with the most deaths. (Note to Sr. Dr. Lopez-Gatell, there are lots more than 30 countries in the world, but I get that 28th out of 30 looks a lot better than 28th out of 200. But that's apparently not per-capita, which is what really matters. But nobody was reporting correct numbers, so ... whatever.)

They apparently asked him if the mask mandate was being repealed. He said (translation software):

"We are not going to declare the end of the mandatory face mask because we never declared it mandatory, but what we can say is that at this time it is no longer essential".

:eyeroll:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Takingiteasy said:


> I believe you will be healthier if you do not take any of those nasty shots. I know many on this board believe every word out of fauci's mouth, they believe implicitly that they must take the shots. Those with a different opinion usually know to keep quiet about this to avoid outrage from the true believers. I think its my duty to say something, I do not want to have to say years from now I kept quiet because I might be banned from a website and maybe if I had spoken up, it would have done some good.
> 
> So maybe it does no good to speak up but I tried. I can give links showing where the cdc, who, and other organizations have admitted much of what I say but if that merely causes anger and bad feelings, then I won't do it. I will try not to preach about this. I said my piece and its up to each person to do their own research and decide what is best for them. I don't even do everything the doctors says unless I can back it up with science and I've seen doctors make mistakes many times.
> 
> Hopefully these concerns will turn out to be overblown. Hopefully the early data was just a fluke and all will be well. That is what I hope but I'm not taking the shot. So cuss me out if you must but I mean well





Redirect Notice



"Fully vaccinated Americans are 14 times less likely to die of COVID-19 than those who haven’t gotten the shots. Boosted Americans are 97 times less likely.

based on reports from 25 jurisdictions in the week ending Dec. 4. For every 100,000 people, 9.7 of those who were unvaccinated were killed by the coronavirus, compared to 0.7 of those fully vaccinated and 0.1 of the boosted."

I don't know where your information comes from but readers should possibly disregard it as unreliable. Their call. IMO


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My mother is fully vaccinated and is 100 years old, she got covid last month and was barely sick.. I am glad she was vaccinated no matter what the people who do not believe in the vaccine say.. Yes many more people who did not get vaccinated died than people vaccinated.. see Darwin...


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Alan, you may be the rare individual who wants to look at the facts rather than just swallow what government tells us. Anyone, be it doctor, researcher, virologist or whatever who speaks against the covid narrative is viciously attacked in the media and by the true believers. Dr robert malone who was the primary person who invented mRNA treatments, the same technology used in the vaccine, was 'cancelled' or declared an unreliable source since he claimed masks are not necessary and that there were simple ways to cure covid.

So, any source I give for accurate information will be on a list of "unreliables" made by politifact or some other left wing media group. One of the drugs that can cure it is ivermectin which of course the government, fauci et al are against. Here is a study and a quote from it on ivermectin

Evidence was found "that ivermectin prophylaxis reduced COVID-19 infection by an average 86%" and the link to it is here: Ivermectin for Prevention and Treatment of COVID-19 Infection: A Systematic Review, Meta-analysis, and Trial Sequential Analysis to Inform Clinical Guidelines 

you may notice its a govt ncbi study. I agree there is a bit of controversy still but another med that works is hydroxychloroquine. In africa where hydroxychloroquine is given out routinely as a prophylactic against malaria, covid and covid deaths are almost unknown and the lowest rates in the world.

As for the safety and effectiveness of the shots, I think we might have to agree that its not very effective at preventing covid. Can we agree on that much at least without dragging out the numbers? The nominal president and veep have been fully jabbed and both have come down along with, I was told, some 78 members of congress. Social media is chock full of stories, "I got the coof but thank goodness I was jabbed"

OK the only thing really to debate is the safety of it. Here is where everything gets slippery. We have studies that show blood clots after the shot, often leading to heart problems or strokes. Other studies and political fact checkers say the opposite. Who is telling us the truth? Well, I notice a huge spike of professional athletes dropping dead on the field who, just by coincidence, happen to have taken the shot. The media will go to great pains to cover up that point and will claim the shot had nothing to do with it

Part of the problem comes from the way data is gathered. One is not considered vaccinated within less than 21 days after the shot is given. So an injury or death is not considered related to the shot if its within that period yet many bad reactions seem to happen much sooner than after 21 days. Mothers miscarrying, various health issues. Not everyone suffers from the side effects, I would estimate only a small fraction have more than flu like symptoms and the very serious symptoms seem to affect no more than maybe 2%. But that is short term, what about long term?

We simply do not know the long term effects. No proper study has been done like was done always in the past. The hysteria over the disease which seems to kill less than 1% of the population seemed overblown. It seemed to be constantly hyped by the media and the phama industry. But in the hysteria and the urgent demand for a cure, this was hastily rushed out without proper testing. We, those of us who chose to take it, are the guinea pigs, the public is used to test the safety and effectiveness. Usually that job falls to lab rats, nope, rats are too expensive and it takes too long. You get to test it

It makes me wonder why there was no mask hysteria and push for a shot over aids, ebola, hepatitis, zika or the dozens of other dangerous and infectious diseases? Ebola will kill you right away but they didn't even advocate for masks

Could the fact that big pharma is making billions of dollars off the shot have anything to do with it? Given that we know our politicians start their career poor but end up multimillionaires, maybe some of that money rubs off on them? 

To those who took it, I hope you are one of the lucky ones. I wish good health for all but I'm not taking it


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> I am a virtual hermit. I do not know many people - certainly not by name. BUT - the percentage of those people who have had covid/shown covid like symptoms is VERY high.
> 
> Masks are kind of interesting around here. Almost everywhere I go inside a building, in a restaurant, in a business office, at friend's houses - no one wears masks anymore. People wear masks inside large stores or walking down the street (sometimes).


In Mexico City masks are still required in all indoor public places, and everyone complies, at least in my area. Most people out in the street in my neighborhood also wear them, even the children. I have seen pictures of the crowded Centro Histórico with many people without masks, which is one reason why I haven't been there since the pandemic began. I have taken to not wearing a mask when out of doors, unless I have to pass by a group of people. At night there are almost no people about, so I almost never wear one when taking an evening stroll.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> My mother is fully vaccinated and is 100 years old, she got covid last month and was barely sick.. I am glad she was vaccinated no matter what the people who do not believe in the vaccine say.. Yes many more people who did not get vaccinated died than people vaccinated.. see Darwin...


Happy to know that your mother is fine after her mild Covid infection.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> That was the real reason for my creating this thread. Virtually no one knows of this booster.
> 
> You may have to walk across Reforma, but if you open google maps and search on IMSS Mexico City I think you will find a few places within walking distance. At no point did they ask if I had IMSS insurance today. They are merely using IMSS sites to dispense the vaccine.


Thanks for the sensible advice.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Takingiteasy said:


> Alan, you may be the rare individual who wants to look at the facts rather than just swallow what government tells us. Anyone, be it doctor, researcher, virologist or whatever who speaks against the covid narrative is viciously attacked in the media and by the true believers. Dr robert malone who was the primary person who invented mRNA treatments, the same technology used in the vaccine, was 'cancelled' or declared an unreliable source since he claimed masks are not necessary and that there were simple ways to cure covid.
> 
> So, any source I give for accurate information will be on a list of "unreliables" made by politifact or some other left wing media group. One of the drugs that can cure it is ivermectin which of course the government, fauci et al are against.
> 
> Other studies and political fact checkers say the opposite. Who is telling us the truth?











The Vaccine Scientist Spreading Vaccine Misinformation


Robert Malone claims to have invented mRNA technology. Why is he trying so hard to undermine its use?




www.theatlantic.com





*"The Vaccine Scientist Spreading Vaccine Misinformation*
Robert Malone claims to have invented mRNA technology. Why is he trying so hard to undermine its use?
By Tom Bartlett

Steve Helber / AP ; The Atlantic
AUGUST 12, 2021
_Updated at 3:00 p.m. ET on August 23, 2021_
Robert Malone—a medical doctor and an infectious-disease researcher—recently suggested that the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines might actually make COVID-19 infections worse. He chuckled as he imagined Anthony Fauci announcing that the vaccination campaign was all a big mistake (“Oh darn, I was wrong!”) and would need to be abandoned. When he floated that nightmare scenario during a recent podcast interview with Steve Bannon, both men seemed almost delighted at the prospect of public-health officials and pharmaceutical companies getting their comeuppance. “This is a catastrophe,” Bannon declared, beaming at his guest. “You’re hearing it from an individual who invented the mRNA [vaccine] and has dedicated his life to vaccines. He’s the _opposite_ of an anti-vaxxer.”

You might very well walk away with the skewed sense, after hearing Malone speak or reading his posts, that there is a far-reaching COVID-19 cover-up and that the real threat is the vaccine rather than the virus. I’ve listened to hours of Malone’s interviews and read through the many pages of documents he’s posted. He is a knowledgeable scientist with a knack for lucid explanation. It doesn’t hurt that he looks the part with his neatly trimmed white beard, or that he has a voice that would be well suited for a meditation app. Malone is not a subscriber to the more out-there conspiracy theories regarding COVID-19 vaccines—he doesn’t, for instance, think Bill Gates has snuck microchips into syringes—and he sometimes pushes back gently when hosts like Bigtree or Beck drift into more ludicrous territory.

And yet he does routinely slip into speculation that turns out to be misleading or, as in the segment on Bannon’s show, plainly false. For instance, he recently tweeted that, according to an unnamed “Israeli scientist,” Pfizer and the Israeli government have an agreement not to release information about adverse effects for 10 years, which is hard to believe given that the country’s health ministry has already warned of a link between the Pfizer shot and rare cases of myocarditis. Malone’s LinkedIn account has twice been suspended for supposedly spreading misinformation."

Every one of your statements are A typical anti-science because your sources have been proven to be disinformation. Maybe I follow a different beat to a different drummer but am very confident it is the one stating the truth for all the right reasons and not conpiracy theories which you obviously follow.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

eastwind said:


> some govt guy (Hugo Lopez-Gatell, subsecretary for prevention and promotion of health)


That guy is an idiot who shouldn't be in charge of anything. 

When asked about a year and a half ago why Mexico wasn't restricting non-essential travel into the country, when pretty much every other country was, his response was, because "Sick people don't travel". 

WTF does he think "pandemic" means and how does he think it gets spread around the world? 

He also got busted on vacation in Huatulco back when the virus was raging and everyone was being cautioned to stay home unless essential to go out.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Be aware of the law of small numbers. If, for example, there is a .0001% chance of one thing happening, and a .001% chance of another thing happening, the second thing is 100 times more likely than the first, but both are so unlikely as to be highly unlikely. 

Also the USA today article cites the CDC which cites numbers _for one week _from 25 jurisdictions (no telling how small or large those areas are without chasing the reference, which I didn't see in the USA today article). That could very well be a statistically insignificant sample.

You might ask why I don't automatically trust the CDC to provide the best meaningful data based on the largest sample sizes available.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla Verde, also search on Google Maps for “Centro de Salud" to pull up the public health clinics. I checked, and there seem to be several within a km of you or so. Our local one is a T-III level clinic (the lowest level, I think) and they even had vaccinations. I didn’t think they would have it; thought that we would have to go to a higher level one, but my better half said “Let’s at least go and ask,” so we did, and voila.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Here is an official listing of injuries from the covid vaxx. This does not include anything due to covid itself, only those who took the shot and reported an injury


High-Level Summary*COVID19 vaccines (Dec’2020 – present)**All other vaccines 1990-present* US Data Only
*COVID19 vaccines (Dec’2020 – present)* US Data Only
*All other vaccines 1990-present* Number of Adverse Reactions1,017,001866,447715,857754,241Number of Life-Threatening Events24,343 14,30411,0669,895Number of Hospitalizations113,30382,74746,75538,770Number of Deaths21,382*** 9,447***9,7785,233# of Permanent Disabilities after vaccination36,758 20,66811,41312,787Number of Office Visits158,761 49,192139,29947,086# of Emergency Room/Department Visits110,704212,34788,944202,864# of Birth Defects after vaccination 786 190435103






__





VAERS Summary for COVID-19 Vaccines through 12/31/2021 – VAERS Analysis






vaersanalysis.info





@surabi, I think you are the idiot


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Takingiteasy said:


> Here is an official listing of injuries from the covid vaxx. This does not include anything due to covid itself, only those who took the shot and reported an injury
> 
> 
> High-Level Summary*COVID19 vaccines (Dec’2020 – present)**All other vaccines 1990-present*US Data Only
> ...











Anti-vaccine conspiracy theories about the VAERS database were brewing online for months before Tucker Carlson promoted them on Fox prime time







www.mediamatters.org





Just more fake assumptions from conspiracy theorist. Typical.


*"False claim: CDC/VAERS data shows how deadly vaccines are"

"False claim: CDC/VAERS is concealing casualties"

"False claim: VAERS data proves that vaccines are dangerous for children"*

*"Anti-vaccine conspiracy theories about the VAERS database were brewing online for months before Tucker Carlson promoted them on Fox prime time*
Carlson and other right-wing figures have pushed unreliable data to undermine public confidence in COVID-19 vaccines"


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Well, you called it a conspiracy theory, got anything else? False *"False claim: CDC/VAERS data shows how deadly vaccines are"* it shows deaths yes, and more deaths than for all other vaccines combined going back to 1990. Is that a conspiracy or a fact? The facts are that injuries or death are not counted as related to the jab unless it was at least 21 days later. Many of the adverse events happen before 21 days so this undercounts if anything.

And those athletes dropping dead or having heart issues, etc, thats a conspiracy too?

The risk of death from covid is way less than 1%. I'm just trying to bring facts out, and yes what I posed was facts, if you believe the government because it came off their site. I just want people to have the information to make a rational decision. Is the risk of an adverse reaction greater than the risk from covid? Or is covid the bigger danger? If you are in a high risk group and have no immunity then thats one thing but if you are healthy and young-ish you are looking at a bigger risk than the disease, imo. 

I think we can agree there are some risks to taking the shot, we should not bury our heads in the sand. If someone looks at the data and makes a decision to take it, then I did my job. All too often people make decisions on emotion or they don't look at the facts


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Takingiteasy said:


> Well, you called it a conspiracy theory, got anything else? False *"False claim: CDC/VAERS data shows how deadly vaccines are"* it shows deaths yes, and more deaths than for all other vaccines combined going back to 1990. Is that a conspiracy or a fact? The facts are that injuries or death are not counted as related to the jab unless it was at least 21 days later. Many of the adverse events happen before 21 days so this undercounts if anything.
> 
> And those athletes dropping dead or having heart issues, etc, thats a conspiracy too?
> 
> ...











Mortality Analyses - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


How does mortality differ across countries? Examining the number of deaths per confirmed case and per 100,000 population. A global comparison.




coronavirus.jhu.edu





I trust Johns Hopkins data not your data.

You state the Covid-19 mortality rate is "way less than" 1 percent but that is false. Mexico's is 5.7 percent. All of your claims amount to the same false claims. This systemized mode of claiming "facts" is called conspiracy theories. I can presume all you believe about the Covid-19 pandemic and the vaccines is from the same sources as all conspiracy theories believers from your insistance about it in your posts so far.

*"MORTALITY ANALYSES*
Mortality in the most affected countries
For the twenty countries currently most affected by COVID-19 worldwide, the bars in the chart below show the number of deaths either per 100 confirmed cases (observed case-fatality ratio) or per 100,000 population (this represents a country’s general population, with both confirmed cases and healthy people). Countries at the top of this figure have the most deaths proportionally to their COVID-19 cases or population, not necessarily the most deaths overall.

*Worldwide mortality*
The diagonal lines on the chart below correspond to different case fatality ratios (the number of deaths divided by the number of confirmed cases). Countries falling on the uppermost lines have the highest observed case fatality ratios. Points with a black border correspond to the 20 most affected countries by COVID-19 worldwide, based on the number of deaths. Hover over the circles to see the country name and a ratio value. Use the boxes on the top to toggle between: 1) mortality per absolute number of cases (total confirmed cases within a country); and mortality per 100,000 people (this represents a country’s general population, with both confirmed cases and healthy people).

*Cases and mortality by country*


COUNTRYPeruBulgariaBosnia and HerzegovinaHungaryNorth MacedoniaMontenegroGeorgiaCroatiaCzechiaSlovakiaRomaniaSan MarinoLithuaniaSloveniaBrazilPolandLatviaUSChileArmeniaMoldovaArgentinaGreeceColombiaBelgiumTrinidad and TobagoItalyParaguayUnited KingdomUkraineMexicoRussiaTunisiaSurinameFranceSpainLiechtensteinPortugalUruguayEcuadorAustriaBahamasSaint LuciaAndorraGrenadaEstoniaPanamaBoliviaSwedenSerbiaKosovoBelizeLuxembourgSouth AfricaSeychellesIranCosta RicaGermanyNamibiaSwitzerlandMaltaGuyanaLebanonMonacoIrelandAntigua and BarbudaJordanBarbadosNetherlandsIsraelAlbaniaEswatiniTurkeyBotswanaWest Bank and GazaHondurasMalaysiaDenmarkCanadaKazakhstanJamaicaGuatemalaFijiAzerbaijanSaint Vincent and the GrenadinesLibyaDominicaBahrainCyprusOmanSaint Kitts and NevisMauritiusSri LankaCubaBelarusCabo VerdeMongoliaFinlandEl SalvadorIraqKuwaitIndonesiaMaldivesPhilippinesNorwayBruneiKyrgyzstanVietnamKorea, SouthMoroccoNepalDominican RepublicThailandIndiaZimbabweBurmaIcelandPalauSao Tome and PrincipeLesothoAustraliaSaudi ArabiaEgyptQatarUnited Arab EmiratesJapanSingaporeZambiaSolomon IslandsMauritaniaVenezuelaAfghanistanDjiboutiComorosCambodiaSyriaBangladeshAlgeriaGambiaNew ZealandMalawiPakistanGabonEquatorial GuineaSenegalRwandaSudanKiribatiKenyaTongaLaosTimor-LesteGuinea-BissauSomaliaSamoaUgandaHaitiCameroonPapua New GuineaYemenMozambiqueCongo (Brazzaville)EthiopiaLiberiaAngolaMadagascarUzbekistanGhanaVanuatuMaliTaiwan*NicaraguaGuineaTogoCote d'IvoireEritreaBhutanCentral African RepublicBurkina FasoSierra LeoneNigeriaCongo (Kinshasa)BeninTanzaniaTajikistanNigerSouth SudanChadChinaBurundi


CONFIRMEDDEATHSCASE-FATALITYDEATHS/100K POP.3,562,300212,7696.0%645.311,154,64636,8793.2%530.75376,89715,7644.2%480.491,895,67746,1332.4%477.55309,2299,2773.0%445.29234,8762,7141.2%432.121,654,37516,8001.0%421.141,118,52615,8011.4%384.903,900,44440,1141.0%374.582,523,09619,8620.8%365.472,889,36365,4302.3%340.1116,1861140.7%335.911,055,6459,0790.9%333.511,006,3776,5850.7%316.7530,378,061663,1082.2%311.965,992,820115,9771.9%306.44818,0305,7550.7%305.1181,100,599991,9401.2%301.073,549,32757,3871.6%300.20422,8388,6222.0%290.97516,98611,4892.2%285.259,072,230128,5421.4%284.413,290,89528,9760.9%278.006,091,753139,7832.3%274.724,036,11331,3820.8%273.06145,5973,8172.6%272.7416,191,323162,9271.0%269.47649,03418,7952.9%263.5122,168,390174,7780.8%257.465,040,518112,4592.2%257.145,735,115324,1735.7%253.6717,887,152367,6922.1%251.961,040,19328,5502.7%241.5779,3361,3281.7%226.3828,605,614146,4640.5%224.4711,833,457104,2270.9%222.9217,126850.5%222.883,791,74422,1620.6%217.34895,7757,1970.8%207.18868,28535,5814.1%201.674,114,55818,0760.4%200.7033,4987892.4%200.6423,2853681.6%200.4041,0131530.4%198.0214,5192201.5%195.52570,9312,5330.4%190.95772,8308,1831.1%189.65904,65721,9092.4%187.692,498,38818,6890.7%185.052,003,33415,9690.8%182.77227,9913,1381.4%173.3457,4676761.2%170.01235,8641,0620.5%169.663,769,927100,3482.7%169.2042,4741660.4%168.807,218,424141,0242.0%167.90847,7848,3831.0%164.5624,337,394134,4890.6%161.73158,4274,0252.5%158.413,619,59813,6900.4%158.1891,0326930.8%156.9563,4201,2281.9%156.121,096,53010,3800.9%152.0811,677570.5%145.251,514,0357,0280.5%142.337,5711351.8%137.861,695,74514,0640.8%137.8468,4403900.6%135.718,222,83722,8600.3%133.414,066,01410,6940.3%123.55274,8623,4961.3%121.4870,3541,3972.0%120.4115,023,66298,7200.7%117.05305,8592,6880.9%114.30657,0605,6570.9%110.89422,54510,8932.6%109.984,436,91235,5200.8%109.743,159,1156,1650.2%105.623,728,44338,9461.0%101.831,394,36719,0131.4%101.26129,6812,9492.3%99.59843,26917,5342.1%97.8764,5358621.3%96.16792,5029,7071.2%95.748,4041061.3%95.54501,9046,4301.3%93.5812,011630.5%87.51567,1731,4750.3%86.68470,4811,0110.2%83.74389,0994,2581.1%83.385,562430.8%80.84220,3449900.4%77.84663,23916,5032.5%77.071,102,1648,5250.8%75.27978,1176,9310.7%73.3556,0104010.7%72.12920,4862,1770.2%66.411,000,4723,6380.4%65.66162,0894,1282.5%63.642,324,53125,2081.1%62.67631,4092,5550.4%59.836,045,043156,1632.6%57.09179,1712980.2%55.133,684,83560,1951.6%54.931,424,6722,8710.2%52.96141,4052180.2%49.83200,9912,9911.5%45.8410,620,20343,0290.4%44.2117,086,62622,4660.1%43.821,164,77416,0661.4%43.53978,77011,9511.2%41.02579,1144,3760.8%40.344,209,57128,1440.7%40.3243,065,496523,6541.2%37.95247,6675,4692.2%36.80612,78519,4343.2%35.72185,3531190.1%34.874,48660.1%33.325,957731.2%33.3132,9686972.1%32.545,796,7007,1120.1%27.93753,6329,0821.2%26.09515,64524,6134.8%24.05364,3716770.2%23.50897,5582,3020.3%23.287,721,79529,4090.4%23.251,187,9141,3330.1%22.78319,4313,9761.2%21.6314,7861411.0%21.6058,6869821.7%21.12522,2435,7061.1%20.07178,7697,6834.3%19.7415,6111891.2%19.138,1051602.0%18.40136,2303,0562.2%18.2855,8033,1505.6%18.001,952,60229,1271.5%17.69265,7726,8752.6%15.6811,9953653.0%15.10911,2516720.1%13.9485,7522,6333.1%13.761,527,95630,3692.0%13.7547,5973030.6%13.6115,9071831.2%13.0485,9911,9672.3%11.75129,7881,4591.1%11.2662,1174,9317.9%11.253,080130.4%11.05323,7235,6491.7%10.519,838110.1%10.41206,0427360.4%10.1222,8611300.6%9.868,1861712.1%8.6926,4851,3615.1%8.568,351160.2%8.16164,0693,5972.2%7.8630,6558352.7%7.32119,7801,9271.6%7.2643,8006491.5%7.2511,8182,14918.2%7.21225,3672,2011.0%7.0424,0793851.6%6.98470,4687,5101.6%6.537,4342944.0%5.8199,2871,9001.9%5.7864,1521,3912.2%5.02238,5101,6370.7%4.89161,1571,4450.9%4.656,952130.2%4.4430,7697312.4%3.6168,0228561.3%3.5918,4912331.3%3.5236,5404411.2%3.3636,9812730.7%3.3081,9097991.0%3.039,7341031.1%2.9058,373200.0%2.5914,6491130.8%2.3420,8653831.8%1.837,6811251.6%1.57255,6853,1431.2%1.5287,0231,3371.5%1.4926,9521630.6%1.3433,8728032.4%1.3417,7861250.7%1.318,9213093.5%1.2817,4451380.8%1.237,4111932.6%1.172,071,58314,1020.7%1.0039,634380.1%0.32


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

That figure was established early on, and widely quoted but since I don't have the data handy I will simply concede you the point rather than presenting competing sources which you of course will not accept, lol.

I just wanted people to know there is a downside to the shot. Its not 100% safe. I try to ignore government except when they try to once again take away some of our freedom, which government is wont to do.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t think you’re going to convince anyone here among those who have been multiply vaccinated and have been eager to get the next shot as soon as it was offered. We knew there was a downside to the shot, but we were lucky, nothing bad happened to us, and we exercised our freedom to get vaccinated, having figured that the downside to getting covid was potentially worse, and higher probability of bad covid effects than of a vaccine injury.


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

93% of SarsCovid deaths occured in the 65 years and older age group.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Takingiteasy said:


> That figure was established early on, and widely quoted but since I don't have the data handy I will simply concede you the point rather than presenting competing sources which you of course will not accept, lol.
> 
> I just wanted people to know there is a downside to the shot. Its not 100% safe. I try to ignore government except when they try to once again take away some of our freedom, which government is wont to do.


You're hindering readers on every aspect of the Covid-19 vaccine and what Covid-19 actually is with misinformation you must somehow believe is true, but in fact is not. That is the problem. IMO


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Takingiteasy said:


> �
> 
> @surabi I think you are the idiot


Personal attacks on other posters are against forum policy.

And FYI it isn't necessary to inform others of the dangers of the COVID vaccine. We can find readily find that, if we wanted to, on any one of hundreds of right wing conspiracy misinformation and anti-vax sites.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

surabi said: "Personal attacks on other posters are against forum policy."

You called me an idiot and when you got the exact same said back to you, you tell me its against the rules

AlanMexicali wrote: "misinformation you must somehow believe is true, but in fact is not. That is the problem. IMO"

Then no doubt you are in favor of the new office of misinformation which will decide what is true or false based on the beliefs of politicians? I was in favor of examining the facts, the competing studies and statements but no one here seems to want to do that. I run into all this emotion based opposition and refusal to look at anything that goes against the common beliefs.

So, I have quit trying to post links because it just makes people mad and that does not accomplish anything. So lets just wait and see, the true facts will one day be impossible to deny and some of us will say we were right all along and some will just grumble.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Takingiteasy said:


> You called me an idiot and when you got the exact same said back to you, you tell me its against the rules


You should work on your reading comprehension. (It isn't unusual for anti-vaxxers to have poor reading comprehension, I've noticed, excelling in cherry-picking things that support their views, while turning a blind eye to anything else).

Where did you pull "you called me an idiot" from?

I quoted something eastwind had mentioned, and said that Lopez-Gatell was an idiot. It was obvious that my post referred to the politico, as that was the content. None of it had anything to do with you.


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

Takingiteasy said:


> I believe you will be healthier if you do not take any of those nasty shots. I know many on this board believe every word out of fauci's mouth, they believe implicitly that they must take the shots. Those with a different opinion usually know to keep quiet about this to avoid outrage from the true believers. I think its my duty to say something, I do not want to have to say years from now I kept quiet because I might be banned from a website and maybe if I had spoken up, it would have done some good.
> 
> So maybe it does no good to speak up but I tried. I can give links showing where the cdc, who, and other organizations have admitted much of what I say but if that merely causes anger and bad feelings, then I won't do it. I will try not to preach about this. I said my piece and its up to each person to do their own research and decide what is best for them. I don't even do everything the doctors says unless I can back it up with science and I've seen doctors make mistakes many times.
> 
> Hopefully these concerns will turn out to be overblown. Hopefully the early data was just a fluke and all will be well. That is what I hope but I'm not taking the shot. So cuss me out if you must but I mean well


Hmmmm, everyone is in a tizzy. I've yet to hear any complaints regarding mandatory shots for kids enrolled in public schools.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I got a second booster (Moderna). No green skin or horns. A bit of sore arm. My choice to do. I feel I am protecting my self and others around me. See it as no more than a yearly flu booster shot. For those that don't want to innoculate, your right not to do so. But, please, wear a mask. I say, Be respectful of others.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I’m late to this thread, but was surprised to see a claim that Dr. Malone “invented” the mRNA vaccine, which is an elegantly brilliant advancement in biotechnology. It has been in development as a modality for treating cancer for over a decade. As a medical doctor, COVID-19 and all things related have been front and centre of my life for for the past 2 1/2 yrs. In addition to Alan’s post with the article from The Atlantic, I found this article in NYT interesting:








The Latest Covid Misinformation Star Says He Invented the Vaccines


Dr. Robert Malone says he helped invent mRNA vaccines and has been wronged for decades. Now he’s spreading unfounded claims about the vaccines and the virus.




www.nytimes.com





A couple of quotes:
“The idea that he is the inventor of mRNA vaccines is “a totally false claim,” said Dr. Gyula Acsadi, a pediatrician in Connecticut who along with Dr. Malone and five others wrote a widely cited paper in 1990 showing that injecting RNA into muscle could produce proteins. (The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines work by injecting RNA into arm muscles that produce copies of the “spike protein” found on the outside of the coronavirus. The human immune system identifies that protein, attacks it and then remembers how to defeat it.)
But Dr. Malone was not the lead author on the paper and, according to Dr. Acsadi, did not make a significant contribution to the research. While the paper stated that the technology could “provide alternative approaches to vaccine development,” Dr. Acsadi said none of the other authors would claim that they invented the vaccine.

“Some of his work was important,” said Dr. Alastair McAlpine, a pediatric infectious disease doctor based in Vancouver, British Columbia, “but that’s a long way away from claiming to have invented the technology that underpins the vaccines as we use them today.”

The vaccines “are the result of hundreds of scientists all over the world, all combining to come together to form this vaccine,” Dr. McAlpine said. “It was not one individual or the pioneering work of an individual person.” …

And speaking of a potential profit motive:
“In addition to his regular appearances on conservative shows, Dr. Malone has more than 134,000 subscribers to his Substack newsletter. About 8,000 pay the $5 monthly cost, he said, which would amount to at least $31,200 in monthly revenue. And mentions of him on social media, on cable television and in print and online news outlets have soared — to more than 300,000 so far this year, according to Zignal, a media research firm.
The coronavirus pandemic has “given rise to a class of influencers who build conspiracy theories and recruit as many people into them as possible,” said Emerson T. Brooking, a resident senior fellow for the Atlantic Council who studies digital platforms. “These influencers usually have a special claim to expertise and a veneer of credibility.”
“And almost without exception, these influencers feel that they have been wronged by mainstream society in some way,” Mr. Brooking added.”


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I've never seen evidence he claimed he invented it himself. He is quoted as saying he "helped" develop it and that claim seems legit.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

U.K. Approves Covid Booster Vaccine That Targets Two Variants


Britain is the first country to approve the Moderna-made vaccine, which generated a strong immune response against both the original virus and the Omicron variant.




www.nytimes.com





"Britain is the first country to approve the latest Moderna-made vaccine:

The New York Times
By Jenny Gross

Aug 15, 2022
"Boosters: Britain became the first country to authorize a coronavirus vaccine that targets two variants. Half of each dose of the Moderna-made shot will target the original variant, and the other half will target Omicron. New Guidelines: The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention loosened its Covid-19 guidance, saying those exposed to the virus no longer need to quarantine. A day later, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration recommended that people exposed to Covid who are asymptomatic take at least three at-home antigen tests, each spaced 48 hours apart, to reduce the risk of missing an infection. Parents and Pandemic Politics: They were once Democrats and Republicans. But fears for their children fueled by vaccine skepticism have turned them into single-issue voters, on the side of no vaccine mandates for their children. Coronavirus Origins: Two new studies exploring how the Covid outbreak began, concluded that the wet market in Wuhan, China was the likely epicenter of its emergence."


----------

